# k9 decoy training vidios?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

k9 decoy training vidios, any one have any Suggestions? Is there anything out there?


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Youtube or it didnt happen :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure lots of "pros" out there posting vids on YouTube! What do you want to be skilled in? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

There are a lot of good videos on YouTube. Lots of crap also of course LOL Just have to know how to sift through them. 

I'll see if I can find the URL, there is a good FR technique video on YouTube, actually a lot of the video covers bad technique in addition to good, which I really liked. It's in French, but with the subtitles it's pretty easy to figure out when they are showing the bad, and when it's the good.

Are you looking for videos for any specific sport? IE how to be a good Sch helper, FR decoy or ?? You might see if you can get copies of some seminar videos from people.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Mentors and Decoy Camps are the way to go. All disciplines have something to offer and the more disciplines you learn from, the better decoy you will become. As with a good dog, the best decoys have a great foundation to draw from.

One of the best videos is "Dances With Dogs." French Ring Sport based but a must have for any decoy. Teaches training technique from puppies through world level competition. Professionally produced in collaboration between Jean Micheal Moreau and Cheryl Carlson. Contact Ms. Carlson via e-mail: [email protected]

Although not a video, Bob Solomini put together a couple of written articles, including an exercise regimen for decoys. Access them free at http://arfcanines.com/decoycorner.html

YouTube (any non-narrated video for that matter) should be used after you gain some experience. Try turning off the sound on your favorite TV show and see what you get out of it. Nuff said...

Good luck with your work!

Tim


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Being able to catch a dog is one thing BUT being able to read the dog is another. Being a good decoy takes time and catching a lot of dogs. Knowing what you must do if the dog is showing one thing or another. What to do to prevent bad behavior, or unwanted behavior. How to direct the dog to do what you want him to do. All this must be done to keep conflict down from the dog.

Sorry but videos will not do it. You need to get under someone that knows what to do. Decoy camps and seminars are the places to start. Work with only dogs that have seen it all. They will help you learn.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes Jerry and learning from your mistakes. I have seen guys who couldn't catch a cold, try to catch dogs. The idea of 6-9" of sleeve "play" from the body is a must. Dogs don't understand bad decoy timing or presentation. Reading the ears, tail, eyes, and verbals all help tp make a good decoy. 

And like you said about working under someone. This isn't like buying a home study Karate video and working out to the music. Dances to Screw Ups can cost the helper-trainee, dog, and handler. The level of mistake can only be compounded by the rebounding effect of a good dog in a training error.


----------



## Jimmy Dalton (Apr 29, 2009)

If your in the NJ area then there are several excellent schutzhund decoy teachers. You have T Floyd, Carlos Rajas and Chris Carr to name a few. The best thing to do is look up a club with the sport you want to do, contact them and see if they meet your needs, I hope that helps.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> There are a lot of good videos on YouTube. Lots of crap also of course LOL Just have to know how to sift through them.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the URL, there is a good FR technique video on YouTube, actually a lot of the video covers bad technique in addition to good, which I really liked. It's in French, but with the subtitles it's pretty easy to figure out when they are showing the bad, and when it's the good.
> 
> Are you looking for videos for any specific sport? IE how to be a good Sch helper, FR decoy or ?? You might see if you can get copies of some seminar videos from people.


Kadi, I think it is Marc Villain's video you are thinking of, and I believe that it was on dailymotion not youtube... or maybe it is on both now. You can access the video's directly from marc's site, however I do not remember the web addy.

The video is very interesting for technique!

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

dances with dogs


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I agree its best to be taught and learn under someone, that’s what we are trying to do. My dog gets to take bites off a few police K9 handlers/ decoys here and there and I have two 18 year old local village tarts that have been watching and slowly learning from them. The young guys do put on the suits and we do what we can. For the most part they are capable of walking into the woods and getting bit when Quinn and I find them. I can also use them to hide in buildings and stuff like that. We are slowly moving along. My main area of concern was there safety then the dogs safety, I feel like we got basic safety under control. I got them doing some basic work for quartering and multiple targets. We are slowly moving along, I just thought there might be some DVDs out there that we could all watch that we might get something out of. I certainly understand you can’t learn to be a decoy or handler from a few DVDs but like anything else you might be able to pick something’s up . I was surprised on how little I found searching around for decoy DVDs. Although I do check out K9s on YouTube I never looked on YouTube for decoys working dogs, I’ll take a look. Like I said we are working with more experienced decoys but scheduling is not always easy. When scheduling allows I will always work with the more experienced guys, but it will be nice to be able to have two tarts to call when my schedule allows. A lot of the clubs do things on Sundays and when it comes down to it if I’m not working id rather try and do the family thing. For the most part when you do a club thing you got to do train for what the club is doing (as it should be). For example SCH bark and hold. I really rather not do the bark and hold thing, it’s a neat thing to train for but I’d rather my dog just “out” and come back. I got other things I like trying to train for that I don’t think clubs would waste their time on. 
Overall I think we are doing OK we have come a long way but there is always room for improvement, and I really need to start putting in more time. I might look and see if an experienced decoy might be willing to help with what I’m looking for on non club or job time.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Sure lots of "pros" out there posting vids on YouTube! What do you want to be skilled in? :mrgreen:


Like I PMed you Howard you’re not that far from me, one of these days im gona take a ride down for a day of training.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris you are always welcome to come out and enjoy the "fun." Time and distance can be a bear but we also have folks who come 3+ hours away because "pattern training" isn't their thing. Keep posting away...=D>\\/


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Chris you are always welcome to come out and enjoy the "fun." Time and distance can be a bear but we also have folks who come 3+ hours away because "pattern training" isn't their thing. Keep posting away...=D>\\/


Ah, Pattern training, that’s what its called. Me and my dog could never dog pattern training I would never remember what I’m supposed to do next.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I posted one just a while back with some basic techniques. must have been a month ago or so.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I posted one just a while back with some basic techniques. must have been a month ago or so.


You just cant give me the name of the stupid video? You want me to go look through your 5000 posts of how great you are?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats what I have been posting ?? I always thought the videos were about dogs doing ringsport. Hmmmmmm, maybe that is what is going wrong.

Hommes d'attaques or some french shit like that I think.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/last-time-decoys-time-dogs-11013/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/talk-about-bad-day-10351/


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/last-time-decoys-time-dogs-11013/
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/talk-about-bad-day-10351/


 
man your good at finding stuff, thank you


----------

